# aluminum siding scrap



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Assumptions:
1/3 lb/foot^2
Foot print 25x40
2 levels

$483


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I'll bet that price may be for #1 scrap aluminum. Is aluminum siding considered #1 scrap? Maybe not. Might be worth closer to 15 cents. It would be interesting to know what you find out.


----------



## Jbyrd (Mar 31, 2011)

I called and asked them if they took scrap aluminum siding and they said yes and they pay .62 a pound. I even said to them .52 a pound and they said no .62 a pound.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

your number is correct it's 70c a pound here...for now:yes:

copper is around 3$


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

That price sounds about right. If you have other yards in the area call them too. 

That business is highly competitive and prices due vary.


----------



## Jbyrd (Mar 31, 2011)

After scraping a 12x13 wall, 20x6, and a 24X4 walls of siding I had 222 lbs. $133 dollars worth. Needless to say I was very happy.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Last year one day, I was cleaning up inside the barn, and decided to load up the back of the pickup with scrap steel. As I started off to the scrap yard the next morning, I happened to recall one small box of scrap aluminum that I had tossed up in the loft, and had forgotten to take before, so went back to get it, and sat it on the seat beside me. Lo and behold, I ran across the scales, unloaded the steel, ran over the scales again, walked in with that box of aluminum under my arm, and walked out with more money for the aluminum than for something like 1,500 lbs. of steel. No real surprise, but that trip sure drove the point home.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

little known fact,the Washington monument is capped with a small pyramid of pure aluminum which at the time was more valuable than gold or platinum:yes:


----------

